# Algaefix for Spirogyra



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a spirogyra outbreak in my 4' 120 with the following specs

MTS substrate capped w/ quartz sand (similar to 3M)
2 Marineland Aquatic Plant LEDs + 1 Monster Ray (on for 7 hours)
Dosing similar to PMDD system
Eheim 2217 and cumulative 3000 GPH in powerheads
Pressurized CO2 (as high as the fish will take it)
gH ~4-5

It's mainly an aesthetic issue. It's been growing on plant leaves, rocks, and now even the glass. The plants themselves are unaffected for the most part, and fortunately all the rarer/expensive plants (Crypt. affinis 'metallic red', Rotala sp. sunset, Rotala macrandra green) are still growing well. However the rate of the spirogyra's growth is quite alarming - just three days without manual removal leads to whole swaths of it starting to form. 

A couple of months ago I finally conquered a terrible BGA outbreak with antibiotic treatment, but the spirogyra soon popped up (probably due to ammonia spike from the dead BGA). I've been unable to get rid of it since - everything from manual removal to blackouts to lowered dosing to increased plant mass has been ineffective. 

Honestly at this point I think the issue is the established population rather than any underlying imbalance, as I've taken care to eliminate factors that have caused issues with other algae in the past (surface scum, high organics, low flow, etc.). 

I've read anecdotes of people successfully treating this algae with Algaefix and am leaning towards that route. To those who have done so, should I just dose as instructed? How long should I treat for? Are any other steps, such as blackout, necessary?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you have any shrimp ?


----------

